# Services for hire in the NYC



## Germanicus (May 14, 2004)

Anyone in the NYC looking for a player for a 3E D&D campaign?  I'm a 20 year veteran of D&D with the greater majority of my time having been spent behind the DM's screen, though I've acted as a player in several campaigns over the years.  I'm actually still running a long-term campaign as a DM now, but have been missing the expierience of playing.

For availability, I'm best for weekday nights, though I could make the occassional Saturday or Sunday afternoon if necessary.  I'm from Queens but could make just about anywhere in the NYC accessible by the subway.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (May 14, 2004)

I'm not sure exactly what services you have available for hire, heh.

That aside..

I suggest you check out the following locations friend.


First is www.dnd.meetup.com. The last meetup had about 6 Enworld NYC Members attend, all at my apartment. We had a total of 12 people show up for the event.

Next is www.nerdnyc.com Click on Recess. This weekend is another Recess gathering with tons of geeks and gamers. I'm sure you'll find people there.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## drunkmoogle (May 19, 2004)

Germanicus said:
			
		

> For availability, I'm best for weekday nights, though I could make the occassional Saturday or Sunday afternoon if necessary.  I'm from Queens but could make just about anywhere in the NYC accessible by the subway.




College semester is ending for me...

Over the summer, I'll be running a weekly, slightly modified 3.5 DnD game.  When my semester is over, I've got to get my group of four together and determine the time for a gathering. It's a homebrew high-magic world that lacks... magic. It's been played for one generic session (i.e. an unimportant "theres gold in the dungeon go get it" session) and has been put on hiatus due to finals.

The PCs go from humble beginnings (level 1) to epic heroes (level 15+) over the course of about one year (est. end of campaign). The party alignment axis is Lawful Good. When the college semester picks up again, we may have to tighten our belts.

We game over by the Sheepshead Bay area of Brooklyn, zip code 11235 if you want to find us on a map. As for the trains, I'm a 10 minute hike from the (F) and (Q) trains.

If you're interested, drop me a line at twelvekuponuts (at) hotmail (dot) com. I'll e-mail you campaign details, character creation, and possible dates when my group comes to a conclusion this week.


----------

